# 2015/2016 Mk 3 TT/TTS UK Brochure



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Can anyone provide a link to the 2015/16 model year Mk3 TT/TTS official Audi UK brochure, as I'd like to see the exact specs that were offered for these model years.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Try the Jan 16 one: http://docdro.id/HevLMfR


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> Try the Jan 16 one: http://docdro.id/HevLMfR


Many thanks for this link, however, this is the TT Accessories brochure, and I'm actually after the car brochure.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I've got it as a 9meg PDF (the one valid from June 2016). If you ping me your email in a PM I'll send it over.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

KevC said:


> I've got it as a 9meg PDF (the one valid from June 2016). If you ping me your email in a PM I'll send it over.


Hi Kev,

That would be excellent, however, as I'm a new member, it appears I don't have permission to send you a PM, so I'm not sure how I can send you my email address.....any ideas?

Cheers, Allan


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

In the hope you can read PMs I've just sent you my email address.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

AllanG said:


> jabiqq said:
> 
> 
> > Try the Jan 16 one: http://docdro.id/HevLMfR
> ...


Sorry, I had the right file, but uploaded the wrong one. Here it is. http://docdro.id/PIQEt7s


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Aye that's the one. Mine is the issue 6 months after it but it's basically the same I think.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got Oct 2015 and April 2016 is required.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> AllanG said:
> 
> 
> > jabiqq said:
> ...


Excellent..many thanks!


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> I've got Oct 2015 and April 2016 is required.


Any chance you can upload the Oct 2015 PDF?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

AllanG said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Oct 2015 and April 2016 is required.
> ...


Just tried adding a link to my OneDrive account which worked fine but allows access to all my other stuff. 
The file's too big to email. Do you have a Dropbox account or something?


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> AllanG said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


I do have a Dropbox account, so can you PM your details to me, then we can try to upload the file.

Update...many thanks to Kev and Mark for sending me the required PDF brochures......very much appreciated!!

Cheers, Allan


----------



## AndyHickling2 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a PDF for the black edition?


----------

